# Erste Fotos der 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht



## xTc (7. Dezember 2008)

*Mittlerweile brodelt die Gerüchteküche um den neuen GT200 von Nvidia richtig. Nun sind die ersten Bilder einer möglicherweise finalen Karte aufgetaucht.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So zeigen die neusten Bilder angeblich eine 55nm GTX260 von Zotac. Laut eXpreview Hat Zotac ein eigenes Layout für die Karte entwickelt. Dies würde vielleicht auch das blaue PCB erklären.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist davon auszugehen, das die neuen Karten mitte Januar 2009 im Handel auftauchen werden.

Weitere Fakten:

- 10 layers PCB (alte GTX2x0 14)
- 4+2 phase Stromversorgung (alte GTX260 nur 3+2)
- zwei 6Pin-Stromanschlüsse
- 896MB Grafikspeicher
- 448bit Speicherinterface
- 575MHz Chiptakt
- 2000MHz Speichertakt

Weitere Bilder und Informationen findet Ihr hier:
*First Look of 55nm GeForce GTX260 - Expreview.com*


----------



## McZonk (7. Dezember 2008)

Interessant ist die Speicherbestückung mit nur noch 14 BGA-Plätzen. Wurde jetzt also für die GTX260 ein eigenes PCB erstellt? Der "große" 280 hat ja 16 Chips für das 512bit SI (Auf der alten 260 waren ja 2 Plätze frei).


----------



## El-Hanfo (7. Dezember 2008)

Warum blau ??
Verstehe ich echt nicht..

MfG


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2008)

Wirklich interessantes Design. Mich würde es noch mehr interessieren, ob es wirklich eine "GTX260 GX2" oder etwas in der Richtung geben wird.

@ McZonk: Sieht fast so aus. Da die Karte auch dem neuen Referenzdesign entsprechen soll wirds wohl ein eigenes Design für die neue GTX260 sein.


----------



## Semih91 (7. Dezember 2008)

> - 10 layers PCB
> - 4+2 phase Stromversorgung



Was bedeutet das?


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2008)

Nehme mal an das erste heißt, dass die Karte eine Mehrlagenleiterplatine mit 10 Lagen hat.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Dezember 2008)

Genau, das eine bedeutet die Anzahl der Lagen vom PCB, hier sind 10 Layer wirklich heftig!
Zum Vergleich: 'normale' MoBos haben nur 4 Layer, 'notfalls' 6 Layer.

4+2 Phasen bedeutet, eben das die Spannungsversorgung 4 + 2 Phasen hat, 4 wohl für den Kern, 2 für I/O und SPeicher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2008)

Das sieht mal sehr interessant aus.
Es steht nur nicht dabei, wann die kommen.


----------



## push@max (7. Dezember 2008)

Wie siehts mit dem Preis aus? Eigentlich müsste die Karte ja wegen dem 55nm Herstellungsprozess günstiger sein.


----------



## Semih91 (7. Dezember 2008)

Danke Leute, jetzt bin ich besser informiert


----------



## xTc (7. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sieht mal sehr interessant aus.
> Es steht nur nicht dabei, wann die kommen.



Das WWW munkelt, das die Karten im Januar erhältlich seinen sollen. Der Preis ist noch unbekannt.


Gruß


----------



## push@max (7. Dezember 2008)

Mal schauen, ob ATI nun wirklich auch irgendein Refresh bringt.

Durch die Fotos wird die Gerüchteküche auf ATI-Seite sicherlich auch nochmal aufkochen.


----------



## eMMelol (8. Dezember 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wirklich interessantes Design. Mich würde es noch mehr interessieren, ob es wirklich eine "GTX260 GX2" oder etwas in der Richtung geben wird.



Oh ja mich auch, hoffentlich gibts die wirklich dann kann ich die spätesten im Feb. mein eigen nennen und meine 9800gx2 in Rente schicken.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (8. Dezember 2008)

Naja obwohl billiger immer so ein ding ist, die kosten für das Material ist günstiger, ist es aber nicht teurer von der Herstellung in einem kleineren verfahren teile Herzustellen?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Genau, das eine bedeutet die Anzahl der Lagen vom PCB, hier sind 10 Layer wirklich heftig!
> Zum Vergleich: 'normale' MoBos haben nur 4 Layer, 'notfalls' 6 Layer.


Das PCB (P651) der aktuellen GTX260 hat 14 Layer. 

Siehe hier: Zotacs 55nm GTX260 abgelichtet



xTc schrieb:


> Laut eXpreview Hat Zotac ein eigenes Layout für die Karte entwickelt. Dies würde vielleicht auch das blaue PCB erklären.


Zotac hat das PCB nicht selbst entwickelt.
Das ist das neue PCB (P654) das Nvidia für die 55nm GTX260 entwickelt hat.
Zotac verwendet lediglich eine andere Farbe.


----------



## Air0r (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Genau, das eine bedeutet die Anzahl der Lagen vom PCB, hier sind 10 Layer wirklich heftig!
> Zum Vergleich: 'normale' MoBos haben nur 4 Layer, 'notfalls' 6 Layer.
> 
> 4+2 Phasen bedeutet, eben das die Spannungsversorgung 4 + 2 Phasen hat, 4 wohl für den Kern, 2 für I/O und SPeicher.



hätten die normalen mainboards mehr layer, so wie in der industrie, bräuchte niemand mehr grafikkarten mit extra-stromanschluss...


----------



## horst--one (8. Dezember 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> hätten die normalen mainboards mehr layer, so wie in der industrie, bräuchte niemand mehr grafikkarten mit extra-stromanschluss...


 Dann würden die boards aber auch viel mehr kosten!
und ich glaube nicht das man den strombedarf einer 4870X2 o. 280GTX über die leitbahnen decken kann. 
Die sind doch nur 0,05mm stark, wie breit sollen die dan werden.
1 layer für eine Phase ???


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> hätten die normalen mainboards mehr layer, so wie in der industrie, bräuchte niemand mehr grafikkarten mit extra-stromanschluss...


Ich sehe es nicht gerade als Positiv an, große Leistungen über ein PCB zu jagen, hier sind 'normale Kabel' einfach besser geeignet.

Siehe ja auch den CPU AUX Stecker, hier liefert man recht viel Leistung gleich dahin, wo mans braucht - vereinfacht das PCB Layout und ist weniger Störanfällig.
SO auch bei GraKas...


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. Dezember 2008)

Dann warte ich noch mal einer neuen Karten wie müssen dann doch noch im Preis fallen wenn die neuen da sind oder?

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## horst--one (8. Dezember 2008)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Dann warte ich noch mal einer neuen Karten wie müssen dann doch noch im Preis fallen wenn die neuen da sind oder?
> 
> Gruß,
> Vincent


die neuen müssten ja eigentlich billiger sein wegen den niedrigeren materialkosten (10layer pcp kleinerer chip..)


----------



## push@max (8. Dezember 2008)

Naja, so oft werden die geringeren Herstellungskosten nicht an den Kunden weiter gegeben.


----------



## kassra (10. Dezember 2008)

Wollen wir mal schauen was sich im Januar ergibt. Ich bin grad in der Phase nach Weihnachten zu warten und hoffe das der USD wieder fällt und somit die PC´s billiger werden.


----------



## eMMelol (10. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Naja, so oft werden die geringeren Herstellungskosten nicht an den Kunden weiter gegeben.



Geb ich dir Recht aber NV wird wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben sonst verlieren die ja nochmehr Marktanteile.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. Dezember 2008)

Vor allem da ATI den Preis der HD4870 512 MB jetzt auf 199 US-$ senken will.


----------



## push@max (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe auch, dass Nvidia die Herstellungsersparnis an die Kunden weiter gibt, schließlich kostet die z.Z günstigste GTX280 von Palit stolze 350€, die günstigste HD 4870 kostet hingegen nur 190€ (Sapphire).

Ich weiss nicht, ob sich die 160€ Aufpreis lohnen


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Dezember 2008)

Langsam werden das echt zu viele News/Berichte/Gerüchte über neue NV-Karten erst heißt es GTX 270/90 kommen, wo anders heißt es GTX 285/95: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/33000-erste-bilder-geforce-gtx-295-mit-55-nm.html
und hier heißt es jetzt wieder GTX260, so ein Gewirr an BEzeichnungen
NV sollte mal etwas abhilfe schaffen und etwas offizielles sagen/zeigen


----------



## push@max (10. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist es eigentlich so ziemlich egal wie sie heißen werden, hauptsache das P/L ist gut.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Mir ist es eigentlich so ziemlich egal wie sie heißen werden, hauptsache das P/L ist gut.


im etefeck stimmt das, allerdings steigt man derzeit kaum durch, was jetzt etwas an wahrheir über die neuen neuen grakas was abseluter schwachsinn ist


----------

